# Silver screen problem



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just recently I have noticed that during heavy rainfall water is getting into the van via the silver screen section that fits over the cab door. I have tried making absolutely sure the material is laying flat over the top of the door but water is still managing to get in. Has anyone else had this problem and if so have you managed to sort it out. In the past I have fitted a short section of drip channel a few inches above the door as I noticed when it rained water was just running straight down the side and when opening the door it poured straight in. This drip channel is above the door and does not come into contact or near the silver screen. Any help appreciated.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I once had that problem during a terrific thunderstorm in Montepulciano. No silver screen in place, but rain was driven in at the top of the driver's door (LHD). I cured it by adjusting the alignment of the hinges so that the door pulls in tight. However, that door is quite tall and the large glass area at the top means that the frame may be subject to a degree of flexing in very high winds. Have you checked the condition of the rubber seal? That might have a bearing too.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes we have the exact same problem in heavy rain. It must be something to do with the silver screens as if you take them off it doesn't happen.

To cure it is very easy. 

After you have fitted the screens then where they fit over the cab door make sure the material is firmly pushed in at the top of the door and then put a piece of gaffa tape on. Simple and works perfect.

ps, Don't use the gaffa tape from the pound shop it useless, get some decent stuff.

Paul.


----------

